# Annamalai Univeristy - distance education is recognized by ACS



## rageshpayyan (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi, 

I am ragesh, I have 7.5 yrs of IT experience , i would to start processing Permanent residence VISA in AUSTRALIA. But i have completed BCOM graduate with thrid class. I dont want to process RPL assesment. 

So I planning to join MSC.IT from Annamalai university - Distance Learning, which is *not AICTE approved*, but approved by UGC and Distance Education council of India.
Here i would like to know a clarification . For processing , Annamalai Univeristy - distance education is recognized by ACS?


----------



## raktim (Apr 12, 2011)

rageshpayyan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am ragesh, I have 7.5 yrs of IT experience , i would to start processing Permanent residence VISA in AUSTRALIA. But i have completed BCOM graduate with thrid class. I dont want to process RPL assesment.
> 
> ...


Hi Ragesh,

I had tried the same route for my sister who has also done distance education courses from Annamalai and Sikkim Manipal Universities. However, the agent outrightly refused to proceed with her case as ACS does not recognize any distance education program. This was as of April/May. I am not certain if the rules have changed. You might want to contact ACS and ask them about the same. 
Trust me, the RPL does take time and effort, but it is a much more better way for ACS and later DIAC to validate your application.

Do let us know if you contact ACS and about their reply.

Cheers!


----------

